#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  The Planning Guide to Piping Design

## mxbhatnagar

Guys,

A very informative book for piping design in O&G / petrochemical industry


The Planning Guide to Piping Design
ISBN: 978-1-933762-37-1 

No. of Pages: 300 

Author: Richard Beale, Paul Bowers and Peter Smith 



Publisher: Gulf Publishing Company 

The Planning Guide to Piping Design covers the entire process of planning a plant model project from conceptual to mechanical completion, and explains where the piping engineer falls in the process along with his roles and responsibilities.See More: The Planning Guide to Piping Design

----------


## DSB123

mxbhatnagar,
                  So where's the link? Or are you just advising people of the existance of the book?

----------


## mkhurram79

can any body give download link for said book

----------


## kishor

DEAR ALL,
PLEASE SHARE THE BELOW MENTIONED BOOK IF ANYONE HAVING IT.
PLEASE SEND AT - k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
I WILL BE THANKFUL TO ALL.
THANKS IN ADVANCE..........

The Planning Guide to Piping Design
ISBN: 978-1-933762-37-1 

No. of Pages: 300 

Author: Richard Beale, Paul Bowers and Peter Smith 

Publisher: Gulf Publishing Company

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend,
please share this document with me also.
zurftems@gmail.com
tq

----------


## mirro

please post this book if you have it

----------


## engsamer

do for me please
engnsamerhozin@yahoo.com

----------


## duddek

me too bro !!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Mxbhatnagar,

Kindly share the link for the book if you have. Thanks for the share.

Regards,

N.P.Srinivasa Rao





> Guys,
> 
> A very informative book for piping design in O&G / petrochemical industry
> 
> 
> The Planning Guide to Piping Design
> ISBN: 978-1-933762-37-1 
> 
> No. of Pages: 300 
> ...

----------


## pvalera

dear friend,
please share this document with me also.
pedro.valera007@gmail.com
pv

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

please share this doc friends,
zurftems@gmail.com
tq

----------


## vfq3481

Hi there!!!
This particular book I don't have. But I have 61 other books about piping.
I can give a list. Contact me (ve_f1976@hotmail.com).
I'm looking for NDT books. Can anyone help me? I found some here but almost all the links are down!
Regards!!!

----------


## tieunguu

Dear Sir,



Please share this book to me. my email is hoangtucat_ntn@yahoo.com

thanks so muchSee More: The Planning Guide to Piping Design

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
i also need this book.can anyone share or send it to me at  zurftems@gmail.com
Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Muhaned

Dear all,
PLZ share this for me or send it to my email muhanedha@gmail.com 
thanx

----------


## val_c4

Kindly share it to me: 

My email:  val_c4@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## mani666

I need this book
please share it to me too

shayan3030@yahoo.com

Regards

----------


## ryan7encomienda

i need it also..please send info here ryan7encomienda@yahoo.com

----------


## samudraditya

kindly send me in my samudraditya@rediffmail.com

----------


## ilayarasan

please share a links or send me my id *k.ilayarasan@gmail.com*

----------


## orbawy

Please send also to: orbawy10@gmail.com

----------


## dups

share this book to me as well please: amalsmall2k13@yahoo.com

----------


## buddy19

Kindly share it to me:
My email: buddy.sinaga@gmail.com
Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## buddy19

Kindly share it to me:
My email: buddy.sinaga@gmail.com
Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## antres

Kindly share it to me:


My email: andresmartzg@gmail.com
Thanks in advance!!!

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: The Planning Guide to Piping Design

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is The Planning Guide to Piping Design.

----------


## shahfaraz

@selmagis- That domain is not registered any more. Please reupload. Thanks in advance.

----------


## gtpol57

A new link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adolph

Please share this doc to chemistusx@gmail.com
thanks in advanced

----------


## shahfaraz

Thanks selmagis. Some valuable  pages of chapter 2 are missing.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## shahfaraz

Thanks gtpol57. But some pages are still missing

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Thompson

Searched and found this...  the missing chapter 2 section

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtpol57

Dear Marty Thompson
can you please clarify the link ?

----------


## venky2hema

Any one got this ?

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty Thompson
> can you please clarify the link ?



There is a metadata link on the original doc for the missing section.

It's name is    62371_02b

Do a Google search for   _62371_02b_      and it will be in the link that I posted.
It contains chapter 2 section 2.6, 2.7, 2.8

pages 67 to 101

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty Thompson
> can you please clarify the link ?



There is a metadata link on the original doc for the missing section.

It's name is    62371_02b

Do a Google search for   _62371_02b_      and it will be in the link that I posted.
It contains chapter 2 section 2.6, 2.7, 2.8

pages 67 to 101

----------


## gtpol57

Dear Marty Thompson thank's for your response.
Here is the full link : "http://www.downloadbooks.ir/Articles/mechanic/Ebook/Process%20Piping%20Design%20Handbook,%20Volume%203  %20-%20Planning%20Guide%20to%20Piping%20Design/8-%2062371_02b.pdf"
Unfortunatelly I'm  facing  a downloading problem. The only way to download this small file (38 Kb) is  to right click mouse and choose "save target as" but the saved pdf file seems to be corrupted or not a pdf file.
If you got any idea please let me know.



Best regardsSee More: The Planning Guide to Piping Design

----------


## gtpol57

Dear Marty Thompson please ignore my previous post.
Finally found the correct link " **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] "

----------


## gtpol57

Dear Marty Thompson please ignore my previous post.
Finally found the correct link "http://gigapaper.ir/Articles/?sort_by=mod&sort_as=asc&dir=mechanic/Ebook/Process%20Piping%20Design%20Handbook%2C%20Volume%2  03%20-%20Planning%20Guide%20to%20Piping%20Design/"

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## ilayarasan

thanks for sharing......

----------


## selmagis

If some1 need, here is complete **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## KABAL21

pls share

----------


## davincigee

Kindly share this book with me . 
My email is davincigee@yahoo.com
I desperately need it

Thank in advance

----------


## piperbillym

Can you please share the link to the book:The Planning Guide to Piping Design

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikashxlnt

Can anyone send me the following two books of Piping.My mail id is -"Vikashxlnt@gmail.com".
1) PIPING DESIGN HANDBOOK by John Mcketta
2) THE PLANNING GUIDE TO PIPING DESIGN by  Richard Beale

Thanks,
Vikash Kumar

----------


## vikashxlnt

Can anyone send me the following two books of Piping.My mail id is -"Vikashxlnt@gmail.com".
1) PIPING DESIGN HANDBOOK by John Mcketta
2) THE PLANNING GUIDE TO PIPING DESIGN by  Richard Beale

Thanks,
Vikash Kumar

----------


## xuanson_mdc

dear friend,


please share this document with me also.
nguyenxuanson.vt@gmail.com

Thanks you very much.See More: The Planning Guide to Piping Design

----------

